# Salary Package



## manny0606 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi,

I am interested to move to Abu dhabi and I am already started applying for jobs. I would like to ask how much salary I can quote as expected.

I have 5 years 9 months experience in HP-UX and Linux system administration.

Can anyone please tell me how much salary I can expect and what are all other benefits I can avail for my skills?

I'm currently earning 10.5 Lakhs rupees per annum in India.

Thank you,
Manny.


----------

